# 20G Planted



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So last week I thuoght I wanted to do a planted tank so I went down to Pat's house and got some ADA soil and 5 tubes of the AquaFlora plants. The ADA soil is mixed with black sand. I have Lemon Bacopa, Bacopa Myriophylloides, Red Flame Sword, Alternanthera Reineekii and Hair Grass. Then I added the Nutrafin Natural Plant System for CO2. I have a 10,000k bulb. I wanna hear ur thuoghts because I am not sure I put the right plants in the right spots.... ( I am new to this)

This was when I first planted them a week ago:

























And Now ( a week later):


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

any tips to make it better??


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

cowis said:


> any tips to make it better??


i think really nice center pieces or branching pieces of wood always makes for the best planted tanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Peter.

I would try to do a slope from back to front. Some wood (manzanita) would look nice. Maybe 2 or 3 pieces of similar stone layed out. 

Feel free to call me.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ok ill try and get some driftwood in there and stager the plants.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

wow that is great growth for one week. good work, I would google aquascaping basics that helped me a lot with basic concepts.

What are you going to put in it?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i am not sure yet. thinking of like a group of tetras so the all school togther.


----------

